
Texas Taxpayers Pay for Wind Power and Then Pay the Grid to Take It - electrum
https://www.forbes.com/sites/chuckdevore/2019/02/21/texas-taxpayers-pay-the-french-government-for-wind-power-and-then-pay-the-grid-to-take-it/
======
8bitsrule
Interesting. Just northwest of Georgetown is Lake Georgetown, a reservoir
created with a dam created by the USCorps in 1979. It was for flood control
and drinking water.

[https://www.bing.com/maps/?v=2&cp=30.651111~-97.681389&style...](https://www.bing.com/maps/?v=2&cp=30.651111~-97.681389&style=r&lvl=12&sp=Point.30.651111_-97.681389_Georgetown%2C%20Texas___)

Maybe they ought to consider pumping water into it on those windy nights and
adding a generator.

------
Waterluvian
"A conservative town in red Texas led by a Republican mayor going green – how
cool is that?"

This continues to be frustrating. If politics was actually about ideology then
going green and gaining energy independence would be a super republican thing
to do.

------
olliej
As opposed to oil which isn’t subsidized at all by taxpayers?

~~~
AtomicOrbital
let me remind you, Oil is massively subsided w.r.t. military presence in every
oil producing country in Middle East ... If big oil ponyed up their own
physical security task force, price at the pumps would skyrocket

~~~
Hnrobert42
I believe they were being sarcastic.

